# TOW or "you'll be fine..."



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

A tale of hubris.  Not really sorry it's long, need to get it out of my system. A purgative then.








So over the Christmas break I kept promising to go fishing with various yakkers, and one reason or another (usual Christmas legitimacy, hungover, sleep deprived, lazy) never got around to it. I did manage to maintain a strict training regime which left me with less weight than I put on from the Chrissie roast, which is good. But no fishing. Finally a gentle nudge from paulb

"Dru - don't you have an appointment with a legal king ???"

Yes well. So the last Sunday before returning to work, and apparantly a king at Longie has my initials on it.  Quick arrangements with Paul, dont wait, I'll catch up on the water... never did Paul, but I was there to launch at 5:15 honest. :shock: I set up at the end of Anzac culdesac to avoid the parking permit thing. Only one who seems to do this. To meet normal benign Longie conditions. There's a tiny shore dump waves at say 0.5m. The dump can be quite viscious and quite a few yakkers have found this out on on return to the beach. Never saw anyone so useless to drop it at launch though. I guess there has to be a first. Gave myself a thumbs up for being smart and tied everything down. The dump was in front of me, not over at the boat ramp, so decided to be smart again and tow (TOW?) the SIK by hand down at the water edge to the ramp and see if anyone else is around. I just love being clever.

First wave rolls the SIK, moves it so I stand between yak and beach. Second wave promptly dumps the lot, now weighing probably 400kg onto the sand using my chest as a cushion.

LESSON 1: surf is still surf whether you are paddling and standing next to the yak
LESSON 2: never never get between the yak and the beach. There is another skydiving T that simply says "STUPID HURTS!" Quite.

OK, so stuff that. I've said before that I'm comfortable simply launching and climbing in quick, even though others have pondered how you would manage this in surf in a SIK. But I know what I am doing dont I (?) For an immediate repeat, but add in the bloody kelp wrapping my throat in the process.








Congratulating myself that the rods are in deed fine, everything attached has been wrenched but is put back in place easily enough, looks good. The only loss being my Oakleys. Oh, and sore ribs, sore lower arm, sore chest where I have been wapped. Final launch attempt, I've learned more caution and am successful.

LESSON 3: check THOROUGHLY! But this lesson wasnt to sink in for a while.

I'm launched anyway. Pump out as much water as is easy, but not too bothered with what has stayed with me. Off to test my luck looking for livies. Not something I have really tried before. I dont want a third rig on the SIK so try out a hand line. Nice trial, almost sucessful. At least the day does not (theoretically) prove to be a donut.








I have no idea on legal size or whether it's appropriate to entice a king so my monster fish is released. Set up to troll along the wall using dead squid (overhead) and my favourite minnow HB (largish eggbeater). First a massive hit on the overhead, instant hit and gone. I'm presuming I actually hooked bottom. Shortly after the eggbeater is off. Lot of fun, but nothing huge, small salmon or mid size bonnie I'm guessing, pinged off almost at kayak-side. Bugger. But not a bad start to the day.

Caught up with Phil, big chat over Stealth 550 and 575. He says the 550 is faster, it's something I guessed at a long time ago but didnt say it because I didnt have a direct comparo. It's not really the point though, the 575 is a much better fishing platform, that's what it is about. Phil suggests that my setup isnt targeting big kings... he's right. I'm not putting a down rigger on the SIK! But I'm happy to try it if something wants to hook up. Discussion over Fenn XTs and swimming with King hits, kings dive deep which puts weight on the Yak. Surface pelagics like Spainsh cant get that much weight on. He's right of course, but I'm ready to try my paddle and balance skills!

LESSON 4: Let's just call it hubris.  A deep large animal really can change a paddlers perspective.

I prove this shortly by hooking the bottom hard. You know those situations where the yak is locked down and as the swell comes through the yak stays in relative position to the bottom, which to the paddler feels like the yak has just dived a metre below the surface. And I'm broad to the swell (maximum overturning load on the yak). Cant get the yak into the waves. This isnt fun, then I realise that the "bottom" I have hooked is running. _Running *deep*_. (Phil is prescient?) Dragging the back of the yak down and rolling the yak in the broad sea. Paddling in this situation isnt about bracing, it's about a feathered rolling technique trying to counter the torque of the fish. Until the line cuts on the reef. I'm actually glad. Well not glad, but definitely relieved. For those wanting fishing notes, the hook up was on the dead squid. Somehow in that mayhem I have also cut free, and lost, that favourite minnow I mentioned. With the drowned reels the morning is getting expensive.

OK relax, but earlier submarine trick means my day hatch compartment is flooded, and I seem to be sitting in more water than before. Pump, pump. Some 50m away I spot a couple of fins. Bugger me, sailfish? Bill? Paddle over for a closer look and see if I can get a pic, no chance. And not a fish. First time I have physically sighted a shark in 3 years in Sydney. Bit over 2m. Not GWS, not bull, not tiger, not I think bronze. Mako/blue? No idea. Oh, and I still seem to be swimming inside the SIK. Pump, Pump. Not making any difference. Wonder if the rear hatch came loose in the surf and the rear compartment is flooded. I'll jump out swim around and see what I can do. Fins still in the distance, maybe time to head in?

Incredible how nature lines you up. I am presented (along with a paddle submarine) with sun behind my back, looking deep into the the back of the swell, at fish. Everywhere. Astonishing sight. Try to photo but just doesnt work.








Cut to the beach and I get to look more closely at the SIK. You've been waiting for it, here it is.
























Finish the day unrigging and loading the car. Need to get back into the car, where are my keys? Inside. Great. OK call the NRMA, where's my phone, inside the car.

Just one of those days. By now, 5 days later, bruises are gradually working out from deep in the body, and making a pretty picture on the surface. Fortunately found a kayak repair guy who isnt scared of my problem. I'm without a yak for a couple of weeks though, loosing the fitness I had built over Christmas. Might be fishing on the Swing for a short while.

And obviously... I still have an appointment to make with a legal king.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

TOW to be sure :shock: . So many contenders (viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59157) .... can there be several winners?

So Dru, you already knew it ... a SIK is not a good fishing platform  , particularly those surf launches and landings. Don't worry about the gel coat, it's just a flesh wound. Back you go for that legal kingie, which was probably the one that got away.

trev


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

ooh. Bugger. That sucks Dru.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That was balls.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Dru, try launching up near the shack/flag where I put my SIK in. It's much easier and usually calmer than near the ramp where you get the occasional dumper as you found out.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Goanywhere, the ball's back in your court. Going fishing this weekend?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was actually a lovely day out. nearly cried when I saw the damage though, seriously thought it was a right off. But the repair bloke didnt blink. Not a challenge when you compare to the Epic V10 he was fixing - it was in two completely separate pieces.

Yes Brad, drag settings. I did check before setting up, but wonder if the dump did something funny. To be honest though, it's as much to do with being broad to the swell on something narrow, which causes the half roll as the swell goes over the top. I will be double checking the drag in future though! Stealth will join the flotilla one day. Cash issues first, and my plan B probably means I'm looking for more speed before a Stealth. 
K1 -yes, a narrow SIK has it's limitations, think I will still accept it for now. 
Murd - what can I say but "yes".
Pat, it still hurts when I laugh, so I'll chuckle vicariously - please do enjoy at my expense.

Ansel, stip, squid, bert, scater, nez, BG - it's all good. Looking forward to wetting teh Swing. it's been a while.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Hey that little monster is really cute with its angry eyebrows


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

One of the worst trips (best TOWs?) I've ever heard / read.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Dru - congratulations, some people spend years gettting to experience all Longy has to offer - you experienced it all in the one outing. You even hooked into a couple of keepers by the sounds of things.

That 'little' Longy shore dump is really deceptive. First it washes sideways, rather than in and out, so your yak goes broadside and gets sucked back out past you, then just as you try and salvage the situation, another wave dumps on the yak broadside taking you and the kayak out at the same time. I've seen a few people hesitate (both launching and landing) and it almost always ends in tears.


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

wow. i hate those days. if it's any consolation, you write well and i loved the post.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Great tale of derring do, dru. Or is that derring don't? Beats bouncing though.

Hey Trev, how do you surf launch a SIK?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

In no way taking pleasure in someone else's discomfort, I think we can all agree it is time for me pass on the TOW.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

All is well that ends well. Dropped off the kayak for repair on Wednesday. Back paddling on Saturday morning. 
  

















Personally I can't detect where the repairs are. Gelcoat was smashed and hairline cracks remain, when clean you cant see them. Apparently a white hull is the best to hide these cracks. The resin in the composite was also crushed, but Kevlar is tough stuff (they make bullet proof vests out of it after all). Repair more or less involved re-injecting resin into the kevlar then colour matching the gelcoat. Resin did soak through, so on the inside where the repair is on one side is a little rougher than before. This means that the damaged kayak had been leaking water during the fateful trip. All good now though.

I can heartily recommend this bloke:
http://www.xamaxwater.com.au/
Rob Walker doesn't just do kayak and ski repairs, but he manufactures and sells kayaks, particularly his own design spec ski and K1 racing kayaks. He is also a racing trainer and is Director of Racing at the Cronulla club (think this might be the club that Bazzoo recommends). Also sells carbon paddles. Put the defence in your details, handy bloke to know. Oh by the way, total cost was $200. Yay Rob!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> Hey Trev, how do you surf launch a SIK?


Dave

I think your memory is fading, which is early for a young buck  , for only a few weeks ago (viewtopic.php?f=3&t=58779):




kayakone said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Nice boat dru. How do you surf launch a SIK?
> ...


 (Slight risk of breaking a paddle with the technique in the video.)

It can be very frustating at times, sometime taking ten minutes or more to get out, _particularly if there is a lot of side sweep in the last of the wash_.

Here are a couple of other techniques I have used, but the second one requires a lot of skill, is not always successful, and carries a considerable risk of capsize if you get it wrong. The technique is to 
1. use a series of powerful bow sweeps on the beach side to regain direction into the waves, or riskier...
2. perform a powerful reverse rudder on the beach side (the 'capsize side'), to turn the kayak to face the beach, then paddle out backwards through the shore break until you can safely turn the yak. You must lean the kayak markedly away from the beach the millisecond the rudder blade enters the water, or you'll be counting fish the next millisecond.

trev


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Top report Dru.

You broke a kevlar kayak across your chest. Much respect. Imagine what you could do to one of those mere fiberglass Stealth boys if they drop in on you in the surf zone.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad it all worked out mate, what a day huh!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

eric said:


> That's an amazing repair job in that time. Did you see how that Epic turned out?


It was back in one piece under clamps while the resin set. Rob was cleaning it up with acetone when I turned up. More work to go though as it turns out there was a chunk of ski missing about 30cm x 15cm. Impressive.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

glad you are OK dru, getting smashed by the yak in the shorebreak has gotta hurt...


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Commiserations Dru, a day of highs and lows to be sure. Just said a sad farewell to my Swordfish in preparation of our move to Fiji. My lovely wife says i can buy an AI over there but I am still mulling it over. Better luck next time, that legal king is still out there.
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Four lessons from the school of hard knocks. Ouch.
You didn't see SBD hiding in the dunes with a camera did you?
That sure break has claimed many I still find sand in the odd crevice.
Well done for going out after the pounding I imagine that you felt rather rattled.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Look on the bright side Dru - at least you didn't get booked by the parking inspector or the Harbord Rd speed camera. You can save up those experiences for future longy adventures.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Obviously you just need more practice Dru and kayak fishing is so much more interesting when something goes wrong. Lets just keep it to a couple of things next time......or make sure someone is taking photos.

Good you got your rig back quickly, although if it was aways for a couple of weeks it would be a good excuse to extend your stable. ;-)


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Bloody hell Dru! Not that it is any consolation, but I wasn't giggling when I read your report, I was wincing.

I am pretty sure I know the Phil that you were talking to. He was from Mona Vale right? If it's the same guy, he's no stranger to surf launches or downrigging for & catching decent kingys. I don't think he jumps on the forum these days but his name on here used to be Yakman.

I only managed to fish with him a couple of times early on. My first time offshore, myself & some other guys caught up with him & his brother Paul. I was lucky that day, but made me over confident for my 2nd time out & went out before the regular Mona Vale crew went out as I didn't want to hold them up. It ended badly & I buckled my plastic kayak that day. My fault entirely .

If Phil says that the Fisha 550 is faster than the Pro Fisha 575, I don't doubt he is right. I do know from his blog he has a 550 in carbon though.

If we catch up sometime, whether I take you up on your offer to test out your paddle, you are welcome to take my Fisha 550, (fibreglass) for a spin. I am not planning on going anywhere near surf launches for quite some time though. It's been at least 6 years of drooling, dreaming & saving before I finally got one, so I going to have to baby it for the forseeable future. If I need to get myself fit so that I can go the long way around & dodge the nasty breakers, I am more than willing to do that for the time being.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Adam, you have the right guys. True "watermen". I do know the 550 and think I agree with Phil re speed. I think the 550 is faster than the Zegul too, (Zegul has less wetted surface so a bit odd), but then I tested the 550 coming off a fully loaded for camping Zegul. And I kept confusing the 550 with the Toura.

Yakman and redracingski are interesting guys with plenty of knowledge. Largely from the SLSA world where safety thinking is remarkably different to mine where safety comes more or less from Australia canoeing. Those differences can lead to heated conversation which is a pity - its where the two worlds have most to exchange.

None of this captures the 575 though. Different beast and a different fast beast. And there are weather conditions where the 575 will outperform the 550. Of course the introduction of the 575 does not change how wonderful the 550 is. Design wise the key differences are more rocker on the 575, and the integration of the full fish/rod chute creates increased windage on the nose. They are quite different to paddle. I fell instantly in love with the 550 (more so with its beautiful sister the Toura), but needed time in the saddle to gel with the 575. And quite clear that the 575 is a better fishing platform. The choice for someone like me is impossible, though the Toura keeps entering my head when I try to flip the coin!

Finally, there's nothing wrong with laughing!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

avayak said:


> Four lessons from the school of hard knocks. Ouch.
> You didn't see SBD hiding in the dunes with a camera did you?
> That sure break has claimed many I still find sand in the odd crevice.
> Well done for going out after the pounding I imagine that you felt rather rattled.


Sandy crevices? What worries me is the kelp. ;-)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Bugger Dru, just got back from down south and read your TOW. I'm glad your healing mate and hope to see you out there again soon. The high tide at Longy brings out the worst in the sand monster.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Bugger Dru, just got back from down south and read your TOW. I'm glad your healing mate and hope to see you out there again soon. The high tide at Longy brings out the worst in the sand monster.


Perhaps Jim. For me the over riding lesson is :

YOU'LL BE FINE AS LONG AS
*YOU DONT DO ANYTHING STUPID!*

Sums it up really. I'm back paddling again.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Matt, while it isnt really to be promoted, stupid teaches faster. As long as you survive that is.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

I reckon that Dru deserves the broken fish. Come on mods. He was single minded. He endured setbacks/disasters...repeatedly. He was tempted to swim with sharks. He is back in the SIK saddle. The bruises have almost faded away to a memory. What more doth a yakker endure to get the broken fish attached to their moniker?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bertros said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > YOU'LL BE FINE AS LONG AS
> ...


Probably not, but I've done far worse, several times.



robsea said:


> I reckon that Dru deserves the broken fish. Come on mods. He was single minded. He endured setbacks/disasters...repeatedly. He was tempted to swim with sharks. He is back in the SIK saddle. The bruises have almost faded away to a memory. What more doth a yakker endure to get the broken fish attached to their moniker?


X2 Surely he cannot escape. Also the big balls award.

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It is the current TOW holder that has the right to nominate the new recipient. I am yet to see one more deserving.

That Sweep was definitely ticked off.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Apologies for reviving an ancient thread. It seemed appropriate to reference to it tonight when talking about glass damage. And had me thinking about things and putting two and two together.

The ski at Xamax that I saw in pieces, and actually counter to my report in this thread, was in three separate pieces. About a year later I went back to Max (Xamax) for paddling tuition. This time (and a first for me) nothing to do with safety or technical strokes. And all about "how fast can I paddle?"

I spent 2 hours a day for a week with Max training in the forward stroke. (This started my marathon paddling focus, from a fishing background. OK, I never said I was slightly normal.) Using his spare ski. An Epic V10L. The very same in three pieces ski I mention in this thread. In today's terms, it is 14kg. After re-build. Seriously a skilled glass guy can manage amazing repairs in glass.

Glass needs attention after giving it a wack. But if you know what you are doing... Who cares?


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great thread dru
had c not read before
training is an issue for those going off shore


----------

